

Alice - cwilson
https://couple.me/alice

======
isawczuk
Alice is shameless rip off movie "Her". April fools should be creative.

------
RandomJoe27
"The more you share, the better the chance of getting access to the beta."
Lost me there. No explanation? Can we each get referral links?

------
M2Ys4U
Well that's not creepy at all...

------
25cf
April fools?

